# New to MARTIALTALK



## karatemom3 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello,  I am honored to be part of this forum with artists in so many styles from all over the world.   I started training 20 years ago while in my mid thirties; First in Soo Bahk Do, next in Tae Kwon Do, then Kempo and currently Tang Soo Do.  I left SBD and TKD after reaching my 2nd degree because there were no adults other than instructors training regularly. I loved Kempo but could not get enough classes in with the schedule.  I am now eligible for my third degree in TSD but having a hard time with the  physical training.  As long as I am training and enjoying it, is it okay to just stay a second degree?      Joan


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 27, 2012)

karatemom3 said:


> Hello,  I am honored to be part of this forum with artists in so many styles from all over the world.   I started training 20 years ago while in my mid thirties; First in Soo Bahk Do, next in Tae Kwon Do, then Kempo and currently Tang Soo Do.  I left SBD and TKD after reaching my 2nd degree because there were no adults other than instructors training regularly. I loved Kempo but could not get enough classes in with the schedule.  I am now eligible for my third degree in TSD but having a hard time with the  physical training.  As long as I am training and enjoying it, is it okay to just stay a second degree?      Joan



Welcome to MT. I'm sure you'l  enjoy it.

Of course it's okay to stay at your current rank. Many people choose not to promote, for a variety of reasons. If you're okay with your current rank, then who is to say you have to promote?


----------



## seasoned (Jul 27, 2012)

Depending on what your looking for, rank is superficial. Oh, you may learn to put a few more techniques together, but no one can take away what you already have in knowledge. Welcome to MT...............


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome to MT! It's perfectly ok to stay at 2nd, I did for 9 years while teaching twice a week. As long as you get what you want out of your training, nothing else matters. I look forward to your input in our forum.


----------



## Takai (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome to MT.

Rank is a belt and a certificate. Skill is something entirely different. As long as you don't mind your current rank just focus on your skills. Your belt only covers 2 inches. What covers the rest of you?


----------



## MJS (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## jezr74 (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome to MT Joan 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## grumpywolfman (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome to MT


----------



## kitkatninja (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi & welcome to our community


----------



## monk64 (Jul 29, 2012)

You've already achieved far more than than most people.

Duk Sung Son said that only 5% who start ever make it to black belt.  He was referring to TKD but I'm sure the percentages are similar for other arts.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## celestial_dragon (Oct 16, 2012)

hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Instructor (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome to Martial Talk.  

They have a saying on the Appalachian Trail....'Hike your own Hike'..  it essentially means that everybody's path and journey is different.  Even two people walking side by side have completely different journeys because they experience the world differently.

I've been a 1st dan for 20 years.  Just now working on my 2nd dan.  Follow your own path!


----------



## kodora81 (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome! 

:cheers:


----------



## UKS (Oct 18, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 20, 2012)

welcome!!


----------



## jezr74 (Oct 21, 2012)

Howdy

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

